# Journey



## Rick Wade (Oct 9, 2006)

CeiCei are you selling your journey?

Ebay Journey


V/R
Rick


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes I am.  I have three brand new "The Journey" books for sale.  The studio I am at is closing down.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool I will tell all of my Kenpo Friends.

Aloha and Mahalo.

Rick English


----------

